# Water Preasure



## Outback321FRL (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a 321FRL Outback Sydney 5er and I am not sure what the water preasure should be can anyone give me that info?

Any suggestions on a better shower head?

Thanks
Marcus


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

Outback321FRL said:


> I have a 321FRL Outback Sydney 5er and I am not sure what the water preasure should be can anyone give me that info?
> 
> Any suggestions on a better shower head?
> 
> ...


What do you mean by what the water pressure "should be"? What the pump puts out, max city pressure, etc.?

We really like our Oxygenics shower head! One of the best aftermarket buys we made. We rarely shower in campground showers unless we are dry camping and avoiding filling our gray tank.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

[/quote]

We really like our Oxygenics shower head! One of the best aftermarket buys we made. We rarely shower in campground showers unless we are dry camping and avoiding filling our gray tank.
[/quote]

I'll second and third this one. I put one it my Outback and my buddy put one in his 5 year old Airstream later. The Oxygenics shower head really gets the shampoo out of your hair. The stock shower head is stored away just in case I ever trade the trailer, I'll keep the Oxygenics shower head. It's that much better.

JR


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The pump can be adjusted from about 20 at the min to 65 at the top end. 40 to 45 is where you should set it.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> The pump can be adjusted from about 20 at the min to 65 at the top end. 40 to 45 is where you should set it.


The stock pump Keystone uses is adjustable? I didn't know that. Is there an adjustment screw or something on the pump?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ELSEWHERE said:


> The pump can be adjusted from about 20 at the min to 65 at the top end. 40 to 45 is where you should set it.


The stock pump Keystone uses is adjustable? I didn't know that. Is there an adjustment screw or something on the pump?
[/quote]

The pump cutoff switch adjustment is on the end of the pump.


----------

